# NateM's 2019 Fall Reno - TTTF/KBG Mass



## NateM (Sep 12, 2019)

Hi all,

Over the last few years, i have read a bunch of the awesome lawn journals posted here and now I am finally getting to do my own.

A few years ago we purchased a new house and the lawn was a mix of weeds and northern mix. My first soil test from UMAS had a ph of 4.1. So over the next two years i dumped a tiny bit of lime on it . Then I had irrigation installed this summer, so ready to finally get going with a full reno.

Due to typical family reasons, i got a slightly late start, but my dates line up with gregonfires insanely good reno, which I basically copied, so hopefully that schedule works up in Boston and the frost holds off.

8/3 - 30lb/M lime (most recent soil test at 5.9 ... getting there)
8/10 - First round of Glyphosate
8/16 - More Glyphosate and MossOut
8/24 - More Glyphosate
8/30 - Power Rake and cleanup
8/31 - spread 8 yards of loam by hand to fill low spots (note to self, im too old for that, get a bobcat next time)
9/1 - more spreading (i should have done this earlier and hit it with glypho)
9/2 - Scotts starter with tenacity, and seed down! SS1000 TTTF @ 6lb/M and 50/50 Bewitched and Bluebank @1.25 lb/M. Rolled seed then top dressed front yard (5000 ft) with peat moss. Went in for dinner and t-storm dropped 1.5" in 45 min.
9/3 - reseeded washout area in front yard and top dressed again with peat
9/7 - realized back yard had been more washed out than i thought in the bare soil areas, spread more seed and top dressed the those areas.
9/8 -green babies!
9/14 - dropped more tttf seed in bare spots
9/25 - first mow at 2.75"
9/27 - water to 1x day
9/28 - cut at 2.5" + .5lb/M urea 
9/30 -water to every other day


----------



## NateM (Sep 12, 2019)

Here is the before front and back (about 75% crabgrass since skipped pre-m this year)


----------



## NateM (Sep 12, 2019)

Glypho, looks like i might have missed a spot, hah


----------



## NateM (Sep 12, 2019)

Glypho full effect


----------



## NateM (Sep 12, 2019)

Add loam to level out low spots


----------



## NateM (Sep 12, 2019)

Up close of seed bed after power rake and cleanup


----------



## NateM (Sep 12, 2019)

Partway through peat moss


----------



## NateM (Sep 12, 2019)

The washout :evil:


----------



## NateM (Sep 12, 2019)

Day 7


----------



## NateM (Sep 12, 2019)

Day 9


----------



## NateM (Sep 12, 2019)

Backyard is still behind due to washout but front is looking good for day 11


----------



## NateM (Sep 12, 2019)

Looking for some advice on a few questions i have at this point in my reno.

1. A groundhog has made multiple appearances in my back yard snacking on the seedlings today, how much of an issue is this?

2. When should I drop more fertilizer? Better to use more of the scotts starter with tenacity or milorganite?

3. With the kbg behind the tttf, whats the optimal time to cut it? I can use a push reel mower.


----------



## NateM (Sep 12, 2019)

Gave first cut today at 2.75" and plan to reduce watering to 1x a day then every other day. Will also mow again in next few days to work down to 2". Plan to drop .25/M N weekly until temps drop. Hoping the kbg will help fill the thin areas as it grows in.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

:thumbup:
Keep up the good work!


----------



## NateM (Sep 12, 2019)

Day 32, starting to fill out a bit. Will drop .25/M N tomorrow.


----------



## NateM (Sep 12, 2019)

Day 40, first cut with rotary. Its getting thicker and darker now. Dropped another .25/M N. Iphone white balance is annoying. Color looks great in person. One day ill lug the dslr out there ...


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

Looks great man. How's the backyard doing?


----------



## NateM (Sep 12, 2019)

@gregonfire Thanks! I basically copied your reno, hah. Back has a few thin spots, but hoping they improve with the N apps.


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

NateM said:


> @gregonfire Thanks! I basically copied your reno, hah. Back has a few thin spots, but hoping they improve with the N apps.


Back yard looks great man, that'll definitely fill in. If not this year definitely once the spring flush hits next year. Don't worry just give it time. Thanks for using my reno. I have to give props to @ericgautier because I copied his reno :lol:


----------



## NateM (Sep 12, 2019)

Some pics after leaf cleanup


----------



## KevinTNLawn (Apr 27, 2021)

my yard is better than it was, but never quite that thick. I have mostly KBG that is growing, I might have to break down and add some TTTF seed now that the KBG is 'established'. or as established as its going to get.


----------

